# Coincidenza



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

Giovedì mattina sono andato in una libreria . Siccome ero l unico cliente ho avuto modo di parlare con la titolare e ho scoperto che è la fidanzata dell amante di mia moglie . Non le ho detto nulla ma lei è proprio una ragazza interessante .


----------



## JON (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Giovedì mattina sono andato in una libreria . Siccome ero l unico cliente ho avuto modo di parlare con la titolare e ho scoperto che è la fidanzata dell amante di mia moglie . *Non le ho detto nulla ma lei è proprio una ragazza interessante* .


Strane le coincidenze, eh?
A volte ti fanno pensare veramente che le cose non accadono per caso. Immagino che qualcos'altro ti frulla per la testa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Giovedì mattina sono andato in una libreria . Siccome ero l unico cliente ho avuto modo di parlare con la titolare e ho scoperto che è la fidanzata dell amante di mia moglie . Non le ho detto nulla ma lei è proprio una ragazza interessante .


----------



## Piperita (5 Novembre 2016)

Che strana la vita!
Io al tuo posto farei in modo di conoscere questa ragazza, sicuramente avete qualcosa in comune e possibilmente conoscerla ti servirà a capire qualcosa in più dell'amico e di tua moglie.


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Giovedì mattina sono andato in una libreria . Siccome ero l unico cliente ho avuto modo di parlare con la titolare e ho scoperto che è la fidanzata dell amante di mia moglie . Non le ho detto nulla ma lei è proprio una ragazza interessante .



Non ci posso credere. Luciano se mai succederà qualcosa con questa ragazza sarai il mio "eroe".:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Che strana la vita!
> Io al tuo posto farei in modo di conoscere questa ragazza, sicuramente avete qualcosa in comune e possibilmente conoscerla ti servirà a capire qualcosa in più dell'amico e di tua moglie.



Secondo me a Luciano dell'amico della moglie non gli interessa nulla.
Concordo sul fatto di conoscerla ma perché come dice lui è interessante.
Poi può anche finire con un nulla di fatto, ma sono sicuro che se mai succederà qualcosa, come ho conosciuto Luciano, non sarà certo per ripicca.
Io comunque comincio a far preparare le "magliette" e le "bandiere"  (sono un tuo fan):rotfl:


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Secondo me a Luciano dell'amico della moglie non gli interessa nulla.
> Concordo sul fatto di conoscerla ma perché come dice lui è interessante.
> Poi può anche finire con un nulla di fatto, ma sono sicuro che se mai succederà qualcosa, come ho conosciuto Luciano, non sarà certo per ripicca.
> Io comunque comincio a far preparare le "magliette" e le "bandiere"  (sono un tuo fan):rotfl:


Addirittura fan ? Ho fatto certe scelte perché ho potuto farle , con figli e problemi economici forse non sarei stato così risoluto . Lei è piacevole , brillante mi è piaciuto sin da subito parlare con lei anche prima di capire chi fosse . Certo che , il riuscire ad interessarla , sarebbe un bel colpo positivo per la mia autostima . Di lui e delle dinamiche con mia moglie mi interessa il giusto : nulla.


----------



## Piperita (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Addirittura fan ? Ho fatto certe scelte perché ho potuto farle , con figli e problemi economici forse non sarei stato così risoluto . Lei è piacevole , brillante mi è piaciuto sin da subito parlare con lei anche prima di capire chi fosse . Certo che , il riuscire ad interessarla , sarebbe un bel colpo positivo per la mia autostima . Di lui e delle dinamiche con mia moglie mi interessa il giusto : nulla.


Ok scusa, non ti conosco,pensavo ti interessasse dell'amico
In ogni caso se lei è interessante sarebbe bello conoscerla


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> *Addirittura fan *? Ho fatto certe scelte perché ho potuto farle , con figli e problemi economici forse non sarei stato così risoluto . Lei è piacevole , brillante mi è piaciuto sin da subito parlare con lei anche prima di capire chi fosse . Certo che , il riuscire ad interessarla , sarebbe un bel colpo positivo per la mia autostima . Di lui e delle dinamiche con mia moglie mi interessa il giusto : nulla.



Certo che si........penso che indipendentemente da quello che succederà con la persona che hai appena conosciuto, "meriti" di essere felice  e di trovare la tua "anima gemella". Io al secondo tentativo ci sono riuscito


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok scusa, non ti conosco,pensavo ti interessasse dell'amico
> In ogni caso se lei è interessante sarebbe bello conoscerla


Scusa mi sono accorto di essere stato irruento nella risposta .


----------



## trilobita (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Addirittura fan ? Ho fatto certe scelte perché ho potuto farle , con figli e problemi economici forse non sarei stato così risoluto . Lei è piacevole , brillante mi è piaciuto sin da subito parlare con lei anche prima di capire chi fosse . Certo che , il riuscire ad interessarla , sarebbe un bel colpo positivo per la mia autostima . Di lui e delle dinamiche con mia moglie mi interessa il giusto : nulla.


E,vaiii....ma...mi sorge spontanea una domanda,se lui va in Cina per 3 anni,lei?lo segue,o si vedono ogni n mesi?
Con tua moglie,novità?


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> E,vaiii....ma...mi sorge spontanea una domanda,se lui va in Cina per 3 anni,lei?lo segue,o si vedono ogni n mesi?
> Con tua moglie,novità?


Sono stato sul vago . Lui non starà via 3 anni ma al massimo 2. Lei andrà a natale e lui tornerà in primavera . Di più non ho chiesto . Con mia moglie mi separerò .


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Sono stato sul vago . Lui non starà via 3 anni ma al massimo 2. Lei andrà a natale e lui tornerà in primavera . Di più non ho chiesto . Con mia moglie mi separerò .


Mi ha mentito anche su quanto starà via


----------



## trilobita (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Mi ha mentito anche su quanto starà via


Cavolo,se torna in primavera,non era un addio,ma un arrivederci,allora.
Luciano,volta pagina,credo tu sia attrezzato per questo,secondo me riuscirai anche ridurre al minimo la cicatrice,prima avrai  consegnato la richiesta di separazione e prima potrai guardare avanti.Certo,se riuscissi a combinare con la tipa della biblioteca,giuro,mi prendo una sbronza....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cavolo,se torna in primavera,non era un addio,ma un arrivederci,allora.Luciano,volta pagina,credo tu sia attrezzato per questo,secondo me riuscirai anche ridurre al minimo la cicatrice,prima avrai  consegnato la richiesta di separazione e prima potrai guardare avanti.Certo,se riuscissi a combinare con la tipa della biblioteca,giuro,mi prendo una sbronza....


Ci vediamo e

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IHKl63d-TfM[/video]


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cavolo,se torna in primavera,non era un addio,ma un arrivederci,allora.
> Luciano,volta pagina,credo tu sia attrezzato per questo,secondo me riuscirai anche ridurre al minimo la cicatrice,prima avrai  consegnato la richiesta di separazione e prima potrai guardare avanti.Certo,se riuscissi a combinare con la tipa della biblioteca,giuro,mi prendo una sbronza....


Tornerà in primavera qualche giorno poi riparte


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Giovedì mattina sono andato in una libreria . Siccome ero l unico cliente ho avuto modo di parlare con la titolare e ho scoperto che è la fidanzata dell amante di mia moglie . Non le ho detto nulla ma* lei è proprio una ragazza interessante* .


A volte la Vita presenta opportunità in modi imprevedibili...una Morte è semplicemente una occasione di Vita...chissà


----------



## trilobita (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Tornerà in primavera qualche giorno poi riparte


Giusto il tempo per sfasciare qualche altra coppia


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Giusto il tempo per sfasciare qualche altra coppia


Dubito si possa sfasciare una coppia che già di suo non lo stia facendo in se stessa...non pensi? 

Io penso che l'esterno sottolinei ed evidenzi fragilità che semplicemente non si riesce a considerare dall'interno. E le scopra.


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito si possa sfasciare una coppia che già di suo non lo stia facendo in se stessa...non pensi?
> 
> Io penso che l'esterno sottolinei ed evidenzi fragilità che semplicemente non si riesce a considerare dall'interno. E le scopra.


Non è sempre così . Nel mio caso si : ho sposato una donna che era diversa dall idealizzazione che avevo di lei . A volte si tradisce per i più svariati motivi . Non cerchiamo sempre qualcosa di profondo per giustificare le azioni .


----------



## trilobita (5 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito si possa sfasciare una coppia che già di suo non lo stia facendo in se stessa...non pensi?
> 
> Io penso che l'esterno sottolinei ed evidenzi fragilità che semplicemente non si riesce a considerare dall'interno. E le scopra.


Si,sono d'accordo,credo che nel caso specifico ci fossero due modi d'intendere l'intimità agli antipodi,per lei un peccato veniale avere rapporti intimi con terzi,per lui impensabile,come per me del resto...


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Mi ha mentito anche su quanto starà via


Io penso che lei non  sia mai stata sincera con te, neanche quando avete chiarito quel giorno. Era tutto preparto ha avuto tempo e ti ha detto quello che secondo lei poteva indurti al perdono. Ma oggi "chi se ne fotte". Vivi e si felice.


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito si possa sfasciare una coppia che già di suo non lo stia facendo in se stessa...non pensi?
> 
> Io penso che l'esterno sottolinei ed evidenzi fragilità che semplicemente non si riesce a considerare dall'interno. E le scopra.


Nel caso specifico non saprei quali siano queste fragilità.


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non è sempre così . Nel mio caso si : ho sposato una donna che era diversa dall idealizzazione che avevo di lei . A volte si tradisce per i più svariati motivi . Non cerchiamo sempre qualcosa di profondo per giustificare le azioni .


Io non cerco giustificazione. A cose serve? 

Sono una donna piuttosto pratica...e militare. 

Con la giustificazione non si va da nessuna parte. Non è materiale fruibile. 

Ma amo comprendere le situazioni. 
PEr non ripetere gli stessi errori come una profezia che si autoadempie. 

Che poi...separare l'idealizzazione dal reale, è qualcosa di così profondo e complesso, che tocca così tanti piani dell'essere, di entrambi...c'è gente che ci si scervella da una vita su quel confine sottile che passa fra l'immagine di sè interna, l'immagine di sè proiettata all'esterno e le implicazioni che questo ha nello svolgimento relazionale degli individui..

Questa la trovo una cosa molto, molto profonda. Per dire. 

Ma penso anche che ognuno segua il suo percorso. E se la tua donna non è riuscita a condividere con te le sue immagini di sè e di te...semplicemente non ci è riuscita. Ed è roba sua. 
A te interessa perchè ti ha coinvolto. E credo che quello che sia utile a te sia comprendere come TU ti sia coinvolto. Per segnare il passo. Per fare qualcosa di diverso in futuro. 

Quanto al tradire...dubito si possa essere fedeli a qualcuno se prima di tutto non si è fedeli a se stessi. 
Solo che è più semplice ammettere di aver tradito l'altro, e farlo..che parlare con se stessi del proprio perdersi e mancarsi. 

A me invece non piacciono le spiegazioni superficiali del tradimento....che considero fra l'altro uno strumento crudo e doloroso ma ricco di sfaccettature e significati. 
Sicuramente un evento di Crisi profonda. Per tutti i coinvolti. Sminuirlo mi sembra una perdita di una occasione...

Intendendo crisi in senso etimologico...

_Crisi, greco antico: ‘scelta’. Quand’è che non si è costretti a scegliere? Se non scegli, diceva un saggio, qualcun altro sceglierà al posto tuo. Se non scegli, sarai scelto. Nell’alternativa, c’è il senso più profondo e dinamico della crisi. 

http://www.treccani.it/lingua_italiana/articoli/paroledelleconomia/crisi.html_


----------



## trilobita (5 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io penso che lei non  sia mai stata sincera con te, neanche quando avete chiarito quel giorno. Era tutto preparto ha avuto tempo e ti ha detto quello che secondo lei poteva indurti al perdono. Ma oggi "chi se ne fotte". Vivi e si felice.


É sconvolgente che,di fronte all'ultima possibilità di dimostrare quanto in realtà tenesse a lui,invece di spogliarsi di tutto l'ambiguo comportamento precedente e  dargli un minimo di luce,ha imbrattato tutto con ulteriori menzogne.
Chiaro che dallo scritto,non si evince in realtà se in lei ci fosse reale sofferenza,o solo dispiacere visto che Luciano non riusciva a capire il suo punto di vista.


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,sono d'accordo,credo che nel caso specifico ci fossero due modi d'intendere l'intimità agli antipodi,per lei un peccato veniale avere rapporti intimi con terzi,per lui impensabile,come per me del resto...


L'intimità è sicuramente un aspetto...

E nella mia vecchia storia è una questione contro cui ho sbattuto duramente. 
Chiedendomi dove lo avevo perso. Dove avevo perso me e lui. 

E nella mia vecchia coppia l'utilizzo del corpo era pattuito. E dichiarato. 

Eppure...la nostra intimità...quella che ci aveva permesso quel patto, mi sono accorta che...puff...svanita...sono passati quasi tre anni...non ho ancora capito dove ci siamo persi...io credo proprio all'inizio di Noi...quando il Noi ha smesso di essere un percorso ed è diventato solo un posto in cui permanere. 

Pensa che io ho avuto l'amante. 
Di cui il mio ex non sa. Riguardava la parte che eravamo concordi a tenere ognun per sè. 

Eppure quando gli ho chiesto perchè mi volesse...se volesse davvero me, se davvero desiderasse me, per come ero concretamente e realmente lui mi ha risposto "io voglio questa relazione. Forse, in fondo, tu o un'altra...non so. Io voglio questa relazione. E tu non vai da nessuna parte. Vai dove vuoi, vai con chi vuoi. A me interessa che tu torni sempre qui."

Io ho scopato. 
Lui non mi vedeva neanche. 

Dove è il tradimento? 

E non è ricerca di giustificazione. 

Io credo che ci siamo vicendevolmente traditi quando ci siamo confusi uno nell'altro, confondendo le immagini interne con la realtà, confondendoci nelle illusioni e nella glorificazione di un Noi. Cercando gratificazione a bisogni superficiali, entrambi. 

Dimenticandoci l'essenza...ossia il percorso di Condivisione e scoperta ognuno di se stesso. 

Vista da qui...sopra io ho scopato con un altro uomo. Lui forse. 
Ma il tradimento vero non è quello. 

Il tradimento, la fragilità che ha portato alla nostra disgregazione era collocato molto più profondamente...nell'assenza non dichiarata ognuno di se stesso e nella proiezione di uno nell'altro. 

Per semplificare. 

Certo...semplificando tanto...perdita e dolore. 
La fragilità che diventa debolezza strutturale, e porta alla disgregazione, è, a mio parere, la non assunzione delle fragilità e la non Cura. 

Poi è sicuramente agevole cercare fuori un "colpevole"...ma dubito fortemente che sia fuori. 

Io credo che voltar pagina, però, comprenda il farsi carico di quel che c'è dentro. 
Anche perchè è l'unico aspetto su cui si può concretamente mettere mano per migliorarsi. 
Per continuare a sperare. 

E non nell'amore o in quelle robe lì.
Ma nella propria possibilità esistenziale.


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico non saprei quali siano queste fragilità.


Beh..dubito che se non le riconoscono loro, e io glielo auguro di riconoscerle per ognuno se stesso, per non fare e rifare gli stessi errori, dubito che le possiamo comprendere noi. 

Sicuramente una fragilità è sovrapporre l'immagine idealizzata all'altro reale e concreto. 
Già questo, secondo me, è un punto di partenza fondamentale. 

Che dentro quell'immagine c'è un sacco di roba...da svolgere. A volerlo fare. Quando è il tempo di farlo. 

Ma il tempo chiama...e gli eventi a volte brutalmente ricordano che quel tempo è venuto. 
Opportunità nascoste in un treno nei denti. Passata la botta...credo serva fare la conta dei danni e dei feriti. Per poter ricostruire. E anche comprendere la dinamica dell'incidente, per migliorare la viabilità. 

Non pensi?


----------



## trilobita (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano non sta più intervenendo,secondo me é andato a comprarsi un libro....


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Luciano non sta più intervenendo,secondo me é andato a comprarsi un libro....


No non sono uscito . Per rilassarmi per mantenere le dita agili e soprattutto perché è la cosa che mi piace più al mondo : ho suonato . È incredibile il viaggio che compio quando suono .....  Chopin Prelude 4


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'intimità è sicuramente un aspetto...
> 
> E nella mia vecchia storia è una questione contro cui ho sbattuto duramente.
> Chiedendomi dove lo avevo perso. Dove avevo perso me e lui.
> ...


Ma tu a volte butti lì 10 questioni da approfondire, ma adesso non ce la faccio.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Volere la relazione, il matrimonio e non quella persona lì è il peccato originale di tante storie


----------



## trilobita (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volere la relazione, il matrimonio e non quella persona lì è il peccato originale di tante storie


Mi sembra però una filosofia alla Tafazzi


----------



## void (5 Novembre 2016)

*coincidenze*



Luciano632 ha detto:


> Giovedì mattina sono andato in una libreria . Siccome ero l unico cliente ho avuto modo di parlare con la titolare e ho scoperto che è la fidanzata dell amante di mia moglie . Non le ho detto nulla ma lei è proprio una ragazza interessante .


Ciao Luciano632, è la prima volta che scrivo nel forum, anche se lo leggo da parecchio. Per la cronaca sono tradito e traditore, ma non so quale delle 2 cose è avvenuta prima.
Mi incuriosiscono le tue coincidenze, tua moglie va una sola volta in un motel con un tizio e tu la incontri per strada; facendo il calcolo delle probabilità direi che non giocano a tuo favore.
Entri in una libreria e casualmente incontri la fidanzata dell'amante di tuo moglie e casualmente scopri chi è lei. O forse sapevi dove sarebbe andata tua moglie quella mattina e sapevi perfettamente chi era la proprietaria della libreria.
Mi incuriosisce un'altra cosa. Se uno ama la propria moglie e la vede entrare (non uscire) da un motel con un tizio non fa niente per fermarla? Nel caso tuo magari una telefonata o messaggio del tipo "ma perché se vuoi fare un figlio con me stai andando nel motel xyz con un altro?". 

Forse poteva anche servirti vedere quanto ci avrebbe messo ad uscire dal motel per capire se e quanto teneva a te.

Io non sono in condizione di dare giudizi, ne consigli, ma credo che dietro la maschera della determinazione, dietro alle decisioni dettate dalla fredda razionalità dovresti cercare il grigio che c'è (forse) in te per cercare di capire il grigio che (sicuramente) c'è in tua moglie. Magari le tua decisione rimarrebbe quella già presa o magari chissà.

Da persona che conosce ambedue i dolori e che prima di allora vedeva la vita in bianco o nero, mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi sembra però una filosofia alla Tafazzi


A me sembra diffusa. Però sono diventata diffidente sui sentimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Ciao Luciano632, è la prima volta che scrivo nel forum, anche se lo leggo da parecchio. Per la cronaca sono tradito e traditore, ma non so quale delle 2 cose è avvenuta prima.
> Mi incuriosiscono le tue coincidenze, tua moglie va una sola volta in un motel con un tizio e tu la incontri per strada; facendo il calcolo delle probabilità direi che non giocano a tuo favore.
> Entri in una libreria e casualmente incontri la fidanzata dell'amante di tuo moglie e casualmente scopri chi è lei. O forse sapevi dove sarebbe andata tua moglie quella mattina e sapevi perfettamente chi era la proprietaria della libreria.
> Mi incuriosisce un'altra cosa. Se uno ama la propria moglie e la vede entrare (non uscire) da un motel con un tizio non fa niente per fermarla? Nel caso tuo magari una telefonata o messaggio del tipo "ma perché se vuoi fare un figlio con me stai andando nel motel xyz con un altro?".
> ...


Le coincidenze accadono. Non è detto che al motel sia andata una volta, lui non ha preso per oro colato le dichiarazioni di lei.
Non tutti reagiamo nello stesso modo. Io, proprio perché sono impulsiva, penso sempre un paio di giorni in silenzio prima di agire.
Benvenuto.


----------



## marietto (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Mi ha mentito anche su quanto starà via


Quindi, se non ho capito male, nel momento in cui diceva di chiederti disperatamente un'altra chance, stava già tenendo nascosto il suo ritorno da li a 6 mesi, hai visto mai che si riuscisse a fare un altro giro senza essere beccata...

Confermo che ritengo che tu abbia fatto bene a chiudere la storia...


----------



## marietto (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le coincidenze accadono. *Non è detto che al motel sia andata una volta*, lui non ha preso per oro colato le dichiarazioni di lei.
> Non tutti reagiamo nello stesso modo. Io, proprio perché sono impulsiva, penso sempre un paio di giorni in silenzio prima di agire.
> Benvenuto.


Anch'io ritengo che le coincidenze multiple nella stessa storia siano un po' sospette... In questo caso visto il resto della narrazione, credo che la probabilità maggiore sia che una delle due, quella relativa al neretto, non fosse davvero una coincidenza (oppure chiederò a Luciano di comprarmi un gratta e vinci )


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Anch'io ritengo che le coincidenze multiple nella stessa storia siano un po' sospette... In questo caso visto il resto della narrazione, credo che la probabilità maggiore sia che una delle due, quella relativa al neretto, non fosse davvero una coincidenza (oppure chiederò a Luciano di comprarmi un gratta e vinci )


Non ho da aggiungere nulla : i fatti si sono svolti così . Mi ha mentito sulla durata complessiva sul fatto che 1 o 2 volte l anno sarebbe tornato era Pacifico . Non sapevo quando ma lo supponevo . Le chiesi infatti se dopo l addio ci sarebbero stati dei bentornati . Il gratta e vinci l ho vinto non mettendola incinta


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

*Riguardo*

Alla mia inerzia vi rammento che neppure a casa alla sera riuscii a parlarle, feci di tutto per evitarla. Faceva troppo male


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non ho da aggiungere nulla : i fatti si sono svolti così . Mi ha mentito sulla durata complessiva sul fatto che 1 o 2 volte l anno sarebbe tornato era Pacifico . Non sapevo quando ma lo supponevo . Le chiesi infatti se dopo l addio ci sarebbero stati dei bentornati . Il gratta e vinci l ho vinto non mettendola incinta


La saggezza popolare dice: "meglio perderla che trovarla".


----------



## void (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le coincidenze accadono. Non è detto che al motel sia andata una volta, lui non ha preso per oro colato le dichiarazioni di lei.
> Non tutti reagiamo nello stesso modo. Io, proprio perché sono impulsiva, penso sempre un paio di giorni in silenzio prima di agire.
> Benvenuto.


Grazie per il benvenuto.

Si, le coincidenze accadono. 
Ti capisco, anche io sono impulsivo. Ma un conto è riflettere su ciò che è già accaduto prima di agire di conseguenza. Altro è il comportamento che teniamo quando qualcosa non è ancora successo e siamo potenzialmente in grado di evitarlo. Ovviamente rimane l'indiscutibile realtà che senza intervento.......


----------



## marietto (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non ho da aggiungere nulla : i fatti si sono svolti così . Mi ha mentito sulla durata complessiva sul fatto che 1 o 2 volte l anno sarebbe tornato era Pacifico . Non sapevo quando ma lo supponevo . Le chiesi infatti se dopo l addio ci sarebbero stati dei bentornati . Il gratta e vinci l ho vinto non mettendola incinta


Non mettevo in dubbio la tua versione, ero d'accordo con Brunetta che quella poteva anche non essere l'unica volta, anzi, scusa la franchezza, credo sia probabile che non lo fosse...

Sul "gratta e vinci" credo che tu abbia ragione


----------



## Divì (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volere la relazione, il matrimonio e non quella persona lì è il peccato originale di tante storie


Quotone


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quotone


Ti riferisci a mia moglie . Io l ho sposata perché innamorato di lei non certo dell idea del matrimonio


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Ciao Luciano632, è la prima volta che scrivo nel forum, anche se lo leggo da parecchio. Per la cronaca sono tradito e traditore, ma non so quale delle 2 cose è avvenuta prima.Mi incuriosiscono le tue coincidenze, tua moglie va una sola volta in un motel con un tizio e tu la incontri per strada; facendo il calcolo delle probabilità direi che non giocano a tuo favore.Entri in una libreria e casualmente incontri la fidanzata dell'amante di tuo moglie e casualmente scopri chi è lei. O forse sapevi dove sarebbe andata tua moglie quella mattina e sapevi perfettamente chi era la proprietaria della libreria.Mi incuriosisce un'altra cosa. Se uno ama la propria moglie e la vede entrare (non uscire) da un motel con un tizio non fa niente per fermarla? Nel caso tuo magari una telefonata o messaggio del tipo "ma perché se vuoi fare un figlio con me stai andando nel motel xyz con un altro?". Forse poteva anche servirti vedere quanto ci avrebbe messo ad uscire dal motel per capire se e quanto teneva a te.Io non sono in condizione di dare giudizi, ne consigli, ma credo che dietro la maschera della determinazione, dietro alle decisioni dettate dalla fredda razionalità dovresti cercare il grigio che c'è (forse) in te per cercare di capire il grigio che (sicuramente) c'è in tua moglie. Magari le tua decisione rimarrebbe quella già presa o magari chissà.Da persona che conosce ambedue i dolori e che prima di allora vedeva la vita in bianco o nero, mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo.


benvenuto [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION]


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ti riferisci a mia moglie . Io l ho sposata perché innamorato di lei non certo dell idea del matrimonio


...eppure ti stai rendendo conto che la lei di cui eri innamorato non corrisponde alla lei che stai incontrando...

Perdona se sono brutale e anche insistente...sentiti libero di mandarmi a fare in culo, accetto volentieri 

Ma quel passaggio fra immaginifico e reale è davvero importante...
Per il poi più che altro.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volere la relazione, il matrimonio e non quella persona lì è il peccato originale di tante storie





Divì ha detto:


> Quotone





Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ti riferisci a mia moglie . Io l ho sposata perché innamorato di lei non certo dell idea del matrimonio


La mia era un'affermazione generale. Potrebbe essere il caso di tua moglie.
In altri thread si sta discutendo di come sia possibile non essere realmente aperti a conoscere e farsi conoscere.
È il dramma del timore dell'intimità.


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu a volte butti lì 10 questioni da approfondire, ma adesso non ce la faccio.


...sono di nuovo in una fase di accelerazione 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Volere la relazione, il matrimonio e non quella persona lì è il peccato originale di tante storie


Io penso che la differenza sia talmente sottile che non si vede bene...che non è soltanto la questione della relazione, o del matrimonio...

con G. abbiamo spesso parlato del fatto che se ci fossimo incontrati per strada non ci saremmo neanche visti. Lui non è il mio tipo. Io non sono la sua tipa. Per la verità incontrarci fisicamente è stata una delusione che ci siamo anche dichiarati ridacchiando e quasi sollevati, per poi trovarci ad avere un'intesa che ci ha lasciati entrambi sbalorditi. Eppure lui non è il mio tipo e io non sono la sua tipa. 

...credo che in gioco ci siano talmente tanti condizionamenti da perderci il conto e l'orientamento...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...sono di nuovo in una fase di accelerazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io invece sono in una fase sintetica e un po' tranciante.
A volte bisogna anche vivere e non preoccuparsi dei condizionamenti.


----------



## Luciano632 (5 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...eppure ti stai rendendo conto che la lei di cui eri innamorato non corrisponde alla lei che stai incontrando...
> 
> Perdona se sono brutale e anche insistente...sentiti libero di mandarmi a fare in culo, accetto volentieri
> 
> ...


Penso che tutti idealiziamo , calziamo su di lei fatture che vediamo con il cuore ma che non sono reali , ci si assesta e si va avanti assieme oppure crolla tutto.


----------



## Divì (6 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ti riferisci a mia moglie . Io l ho sposata perché innamorato di lei non certo dell idea del matrimonio


No mi riferivo a quanto detto da Brunetta a proposito del post di Ipazia che parlava della sua esperienza. Sai tu per quanto riguarda voi due.


----------



## trilobita (6 Novembre 2016)

Ciao,Luciano.Mi chiedevo se avessi già avviato le pratiche legali per la separazione e se tua moglie sié rassegnata ad averti perso,o sta ancora provando a farti cambiare idea.
Io trovo che suonare degli standard jazz o blues e improvvisarci sopra,ti porta alla fine dell'esecuzione del brano,ad uno stato d'animo positivo,quasi uno stato di euforia.
A suo tempo,lo studio della tecnica strumentale,del jazz,mi aiutó moltissimo a superare il comprensibile momento di smarrimento totale,addirittura sul lavoro ero più concentrato di prima.Certo,questo mi ha evitato il processo di elaborazione,sicuramente doloroso,ma,ora,ritengo,necessario.
La psicologia mi é del tutto sconosciuta,ma credo che  affrontare,anche a muso duro,la persona coinvolta nel problema,mi avrebbe aiutato ad andare oltre,mentre ora a distanza di 15 anni,ancora queste storie di tradimenti mi creano un malessere assurdo.Spero che tu passi oltre davvero e non accantoni solo il fatto in un angolino,per evitare di pensarci.


----------



## Luciano632 (6 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao,Luciano.Mi chiedevo se avessi già avviato le pratiche legali per la separazione e se tua moglie sié rassegnata ad averti perso,o sta ancora provando a farti cambiare idea.
> Io trovo che suonare degli standard jazz o blues e improvvisarci sopra,ti porta alla fine dell'esecuzione del brano,ad uno stato d'animo positivo,quasi uno stato di euforia.
> A suo tempo,lo studio della tecnica strumentale,del jazz,mi aiutó moltissimo a superare il comprensibile momento di smarrimento totale,addirittura sul lavoro ero più concentrato di prima.Certo,questo mi ha evitato il processo di elaborazione,sicuramente doloroso,ma,ora,ritengo,necessario.
> La psicologia mi é del tutto sconosciuta,ma credo che  affrontare,anche a muso duro,la persona coinvolta nel problema,mi avrebbe aiutato ad andare oltre,mentre ora a distanza di 15 anni,ancora queste storie di tradimenti mi creano un malessere assurdo.Spero che tu passi oltre davvero e non accantoni solo il fatto in un angolino,per evitare di pensarci.


No stiamo temporeggiando . Lei non vuole ma io mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di parlare con lei , di confrontarmi di sapere . Mi sono chiuso in me per un mese fuggendo ma ora ,mi rendo conto ho bisogno anche di confrontarmi . Io musica classica suonavo anche prima degli esami . Che strumento ?


----------



## trilobita (6 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> No stiamo temporeggiando . Lei non vuole ma io mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di parlare con lei , di confrontarmi di sapere . Mi sono chiuso in me per un mese fuggendo ma ora ,mi rendo conto ho bisogno anche di confrontarmi . Io musica classica  anche prima degli esami . Che strumento ?


Trombone,é il mio secondo lavoro,ora.
Allora,non suonavo più,lavoravo come un pazzo per pagare i vari mutui,per sposarmi ho abbandonato gli studi al conservatorio e ho sfruttato la maturità tecnco-meccanica per lavorare.Quando ho capito di averla persa e che ci dovevamo separare,mi sono licenziato,ho preso due anni sabbatici,finito il conservatorio,perfezionato la tecnica con continui stage a Parigi.Ora suono per divertimento,anche se ció mi aiuta anche economicamente,allora questa sequenza di decisioni mie mi aiutò moltissimo ad allontanare brutti pensieri,ma accantonai il tutto,allontanandomi geograficamente da lei e il nosto entourage.Ora,credo fu un'errore non vomitargli addosso un pò del risentimento che avevo nei suoi confronti.In questo periodo leggendo su questi forum e discutendone ,vedo che in qualche modo,mi aiuta ad elaborare.valuta tu...


----------



## Luciano632 (6 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Trombone,é il mio secondo lavoro,ora.
> Allora,non suonavo più,lavoravo come un pazzo per pagare i vari mutui,per sposarmi ho abbandonato gli studi al conservatorio e ho sfruttato la maturità tecnco-meccanica per lavorare.Quando ho capito di averla persa e che ci dovevamo separare,mi sono licenziato,ho preso due anni sabbatici,finito il conservatorio,perfezionato la tecnica con continui stage a Parigi.Ora suono per divertimento,anche se ció mi aiuta anche economicamente,allora questa sequenza di decisioni mie mi aiutò moltissimo ad allontanare brutti pensieri,ma accantonai il tutto,allontanandomi geograficamente da lei e il nosto entourage.Ora,credo fu un'errore non vomitargli addosso un pò del risentimento che avevo nei suoi confronti.In questo periodo leggendo su questi forum e discutendone ,vedo che in qualche modo,mi aiuta ad elaborare.valuta tu...


Infatti mi sto rendendo conto che per staccarmi da lei non completamente a pezzi ho bisogno di lei . Complimenti per la determinazione che hai avuto per inseguire il tuo sogno passione ! Dici che questo forum aiuta : non ti sei rifatto una vita ?


----------



## Luciano632 (6 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Trombone,é il mio secondo lavoro,ora.
> Allora,non suonavo più,lavoravo come un pazzo per pagare i vari mutui,per sposarmi ho abbandonato gli studi al conservatorio e ho sfruttato la maturità tecnco-meccanica per lavorare.Quando ho capito di averla persa e che ci dovevamo separare,mi sono licenziato,ho preso due anni sabbatici,finito il conservatorio,perfezionato la tecnica con continui stage a Parigi.Ora suono per divertimento,anche se ció mi aiuta anche economicamente,allora questa sequenza di decisioni mie mi aiutò moltissimo ad allontanare brutti pensieri,ma accantonai il tutto,allontanandomi geograficamente da lei e il nosto entourage.Ora,credo fu un'errore non vomitargli addosso un pò del risentimento che avevo nei suoi confronti.In questo periodo leggendo su questi forum e discutendone ,vedo che in qualche modo,mi aiuta ad elaborare.valuta tu...


Io pianoforte : scuole medie presso il conservatorio e poi 3 anni poi ho smesso , studiare musica e fare liceo era impegnativo . C era la pallanuoto e le prime ragazze , troppi impegni


----------



## trilobita (6 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Infatti mi sto rendendo conto che per staccarmi da lei non completamente a pezzi ho bisogno di lei . Complimenti per la determinazione che hai avuto per inseguire il tuo sogno passione ! Dici che questo forum aiuta : non ti sei rifatto una vita ?


Ho una compagna da undici anni,un dono di Dio,ma se.ancora adesso non ho trovato il coraggio di risposarmi,qualcosa vorrà pur dire...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ho una compagna da undici anni,un dono di Dio,ma se.ancora adesso non ho trovato il coraggio di risposarmi,qualcosa vorrà pur dire...


Quanti anni hai? È lei? Avete figli?


----------



## trilobita (6 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai? È lei? Avete figli?


Io 53,lei 55.io non ho figli lei due maschi ormai grandi,peraltro bravissimi ragazzi,uno dei quali mi ha reso nonno acquisito  da poco..


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io 53,lei 55.io non ho figli lei due maschi ormai grandi,peraltro bravissimi ragazzi,uno dei quali mi ha reso nonno acquisito  da poco..


E allora perché non sposarvi?


----------



## trilobita (6 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora perché non sposarvi?


É una domanda a cui non so dare risposte razionali,ma io non me la sento ancora...dovrò farlo contro la mia volontà,per poi rendermi conto che era inutile aspettare e che é la cosa più giusta da fare.Forse vale il detto che chi si scotta con l'acqua calda.....comunque questo é un pò troppo ot.non é uno spazio da dedicare a me,dovrò decidermi ad aprire un thread sulla mia storia.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> É una domanda a cui non so dare risposte razionali,ma io non me la sento ancora...dovrò farlo contro la mia volontà,per poi rendermi conto che era inutile aspettare e che é la cosa più giusta da fare.Forse vale il detto che chi si scotta con l'acqua calda.....comunque questo é un pò troppo ot.non é uno spazio da dedicare a me,dovrò decidermi ad aprire un thread sulla mia storia.


Io non mi risposerei. Ma cercavo da te la risposta :mexican:


----------



## trilobita (6 Novembre 2016)

Vedi,Brunetta,la mia compagna non é italiana e per avere tutele sanitarie,burocratiche e quant'altro,la cittadinanza é la via più breve,quindi non ha nessun senso rinviare il matrimonio e a breve gli concederò la mia mano


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vedi,Brunetta,la mia compagna non é italiana e per avere tutele sanitarie,burocratiche e quant'altro,la cittadinanza é la via più breve,quindi non ha nessun senso rinviare il matrimonio e a breve gli concederò la mia mano


Questa è una buona risposta.


----------



## trilobita (7 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> No stiamo temporeggiando . Lei non vuole ma io mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di parlare con lei , di confrontarmi di sapere . Mi sono chiuso in me per un mese fuggendo ma ora ,mi rendo conto ho bisogno anche di confrontarmi . Io musica classica suonavo anche prima degli esami . Che strumento ?


Lei non vuole separarsi o non vuole confrontarsi dicendo la verità?


----------



## Luciano632 (7 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lei non vuole separarsi o non vuole confrontarsi dicendo la verità?


Non vuole separarsi


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> No stiamo temporeggiando . Lei non vuole ma io mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di parlare con lei , di confrontarmi di sapere . Mi sono chiuso in me per un mese fuggendo ma ora ,mi rendo conto ho bisogno anche di confrontarmi . Io musica classica suonavo anche prima degli esami . Che strumento ?



Quali sono le risposti che cerchi????? perché pensi che sarà sincera con te????
Penso che se lei ti ama ancora non ti darà le risposte che cerchi.
Il "stiamo temporeggiando" significa che anche tu vuoi aspettare??????


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi risposerei. Ma cercavo da te la risposta :mexican:


Perché non ti sposeresti la seconda volta???? ti chiedo questo perché la pensavo come te, ma mi sono risposato. E ti dirò è stato molto più bello del primo.


----------



## trilobita (7 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non vuole separarsi


Ah,capisco.
Beh,a questo punto solo tu puoi valutare se lei ha intenzione di rientrare  nei canoni della tua tolleranza,oppure se sei tu che devi "allargare" i tuoi orizzonti fino a tollerare la sua visione di fedeltà…elastica,perché,dimmi se sbagluo,finora lei ha solo.minimizzato l'accaduto.Grave,per lei,averti mentito,ma avere rapporti con il suo ex ci poteva stare....é così che la vede,giusto?
Se é così,darle una possibilità é un bel terno al lotto,credo
Peccato che continui a  darti notizie false,tipo la durata del soggiorno cinese dell'ex.Se non riuscirà ad essere un minimo sincera con te,il confronto non ti servirà a molto.Speriamo bene.


----------



## Luciano632 (7 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ah,capisco.
> Beh,a questo punto solo tu puoi valutare se lei ha intenzione di rientrare  nei canoni della tua tolleranza,oppure se sei tu che devi "allargare" i tuoi orizzonti fino a tollerare la sua visione di fedeltà…elastica,perché,dimmi se sbagluo,finora lei ha solo.minimizzato l'accaduto.Grave,per lei,averti mentito,ma avere rapporti con il suo ex ci poteva stare....é così che la vede,giusto?
> Se é così,darle una possibilità é un bel terno al lotto,credo
> Peccato che continui a  darti notizie false,tipo la durata del soggiorno cinese dell'ex.Se non riuscirà ad essere un minimo sincera con te,il confronto non ti servirà a molto.Speriamo bene.


Il temporeggiare serve a me per vomitarle addosso tutto quello che non le ho detto sino ad ora . Non certo per recuperare . Poi domani andrò in libreria


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Il temporeggiare serve a me per vomitarle addosso tutto quello che non le ho detto sino ad ora . Non certo per recuperare . Poi domani andrò in libreria[/QUOTE
> 
> Ti "sfogherai"..............
> doppio   :up:


----------



## trilobita (7 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Il temporeggiare serve a me per vomitarle addosso tutto quello che non le ho detto sino ad ora . Non certo per recuperare . Poi domani andrò in libreria


Luciano,il cell.ricordati di farti dare il n. di cell.
Mi raccomando,tienici aggiornati,che io,Brunetta e Delfino,in caso l'approccio vada a buon fine,ci megasbronziamo....al limite,se non bevi,invitiamo anche te...


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Luciano,il cell.ricordati di farti dare il n. di cell.
> Mi raccomando,tienici aggiornati,che io,Brunetta e Delfino,in caso l'approccio vada a buon fine,ci megasbronziamo....al limite,se non bevi,invitiamo anche te...



Ragazzi io sono completamente astemio. Ma se succede lo faccio anch'io (tanto a me basta un bicchiere.....)


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Perché non ti sposeresti la seconda volta???? ti chiedo questo perché la pensavo come te, ma mi sono risposato. E ti dirò è stato molto più bello del primo.


Perché sono vecchia. Non ho possibilità di avere figli e non vedo una ragione progettuale nel mio futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ragazzi io sono completamente astemio. Ma se succede lo faccio anch'io (tanto a me basta un bicchiere.....)


Anche a me :cincin:


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sono vecchia. Non ho possibilità di avere figli e non vedo una ragione progettuale nel mio futuro.



La seconda volta l'ho fatto in età matura (per non dire in vecchiaia.....). Ma di fondo c'era una motivazione "importante".


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> La seconda volta l'ho fatto in età matura (per non dire in vecchiaia.....).


Per me ci si sposa e ci si lascia per impulso, quindi se dovessi cambiare idea te lo dirò.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ci si sposa e ci si lascia per impulso, quindi se dovessi cambiare idea te lo dirò.



Il vero motivo era l'adozione. Per la legge Italiano dovevi essere sposato almeno da tre anni oppure sposato e convivente almeno da tre anni. Però lo rifarei


----------



## Luciano632 (7 Novembre 2016)

*Non so se sia normale*

Ma sento il bisogno di fare quello che non ho fatto sin ora : parlare con lei , chiedere , urlare e anche piangere . Sento che ho bisogno di questo passaggio per riuscire a chiudere altrimenti c è un qualcosa di indefinito di non compiuto che nonostante tutto mi inchioda qui


----------



## trilobita (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sono vecchia. Non ho possibilità di avere figli e non vedo una ragione progettuale nel mio futuro.


Vecchia?No,tu devi solo trovare la persona giusta,hai visto il film ..Settimo cielo?Parla dell'amore e della sessualità della terza età,ha u finale triste,ma se una a settant'anni ritrova energia per un progetto a due,tu puoi ancora spaccare il mondo....
I figli sono.un aspetto della vita,se per mille motivi non ci sono,non pregiudicano alcun progetto.
Io non ho figli,avrei potuto,ma anche quelli vanno fatti con la persona giusta,per me,quindi ciò non mi sminuisce minimamente.Ora la persona giusta accanto ce l'ho,ma é tardi....pazienza..
Ma,a scanso di gaffe,quanti anni hai?


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma sento il bisogno di fare quello che non ho fatto sin ora : parlare con lei , chiedere , urlare e anche piangere . Sento che ho bisogno di questo passaggio per riuscire a chiudere altrimenti c è un qualcosa di indefinito di non compiuto che nonostante tutto mi inchioda qui



Devi fare sempre ciò che senti, spero solo che questo confronto riesca a colpare tutti i tuoi vuoti.


----------



## trilobita (7 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma sento il bisogno di fare quello che non ho fatto sin ora : parlare con lei , chiedere , urlare e anche piangere . Sento che ho bisogno di questo passaggio per riuscire a chiudere altrimenti c è un qualcosa di indefinito di non compiuto che nonostante tutto mi inchioda qui


Io a suo tempo non lo feci,per uscire di scena da signore,ma sbagliai.Se lei te lo permette,sfoga tutto il veleno accumulato,naturalmente sempre senza esagerare…


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma sento il bisogno di fare quello che non ho fatto sin ora : parlare con lei , chiedere , urlare e anche piangere . Sento che ho bisogno di questo passaggio per riuscire a chiudere altrimenti c è un qualcosa di indefinito di non compiuto che nonostante tutto mi inchioda qui


Bene...un passo per volta si passa oltre...non c'è altra via 

E normale o meno...lo vedrai dopo. Non è molto importante, quando si sta attraversando un lutto...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma sento il bisogno di fare quello che non ho fatto sin ora : parlare con lei , chiedere , urlare e anche piangere . Sento che ho bisogno di questo passaggio per riuscire a chiudere altrimenti c è un qualcosa di indefinito di non compiuto che nonostante tutto mi inchioda qui


Credo che sia normale. Almeno io ne ho avuto bisogno. Come per altri lutti si ha una fase di incredulità. Tutti i punti fermi traballano. Bisogna creare una nuova realtà che comprenda quell'evento


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vecchia?No,tu devi solo trovare la persona giusta,hai visto il film ..Settimo cielo?Parla dell'amore e della sessualità della terza età,ha u finale triste,ma se una a settant'anni ritrova energia per un progetto a due,tu puoi ancora spaccare il mondo....
> I figli sono.un aspetto della vita,se per mille motivi non ci sono,non pregiudicano alcun progetto.
> Io non ho figli,avrei potuto,ma anche quelli vanno fatti con la persona giusta,per me,quindi ciò non mi sminuisce minimamente.Ora la persona giusta accanto ce l'ho,ma é tardi....pazienza..
> Ma,a scanso di gaffe,quanti anni hai?


Non si chiede l'età a una signora. Ho una figlia trentenne


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si chiede l'età a una signora. Ho una figlia trentenne


----------



## trilobita (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si chiede l'età a una signora. Ho una figlia trentenne


Presumo siamo coetanei,quindi posso chiederti l'età,perché non sei una signora,ma una ragazzina...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Presumo siamo coetanei,quindi posso chiederti l'età,perché non sei una signora,ma una ragazzina...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ciao fra' bello a zio! :carneval:


----------



## trilobita (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ciao fra' bello a zio! :carneval:


Come volevasi dimostrare...:condom:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si chiede l'età a una signora. Ho una figlia trentenne


Avuta
da adolescente, aggiungerei


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avuta





farfalla ha detto:


> da adolescente, aggiungerei


Alle medie :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si chiede l'età a una signora. Ho una figlia trentenne


Ma dai 30 enne !!

Ma ti ho vista e allora L hai avuta giovsneeeee


----------



## Maestrale1 (8 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma dai 30 enne !!
> 
> Ma ti ho vista e allora L hai avuta giovsneeeee



ma i partecipanti al forum si incontrano di persona?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> ma i partecipanti al forum si incontrano di persona?


Talvolta si, fanno anche delle cene


----------



## Maestrale1 (8 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Talvolta si, fanno anche delle cene




che bella iniziativa...si da un volto, una voce, un profumo a delle parole scritte


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> che bella iniziativa...si da un volto, una voce, un profumo a delle parole scritte


Si  
Ne fanno una a Milano il 2 dicembre, c'è un 3D aperto per chi vuole partecipare


----------



## Luciano632 (8 Novembre 2016)

*Sono andato in libreria*

Ma dopo un po' che si parlava mi sono chiesto il perché fossi lì . Ho acquistato un libro e me ne sono andato . Mi sono sentito stupido .


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma dopo un po' che si parlava mi sono chiesto il perché fossi lì . Ho acquistato un libro e me ne sono andato . Mi sono sentito stupido .


Ti capisco.
Capita di pensare a vendette trasversali, confronti e poi rendersi conto che è stupido come appiccare un incendio per vendicarsi di un'alluvione.


----------



## trilobita (8 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma dopo un po' che si parlava mi sono chiesto il perché fossi lì . Ho acquistato un libro e me ne sono andato . Mi sono sentito stupido .


Mah,guarda,a volte anche un incontro casuale e una nuova amicizia,può aiutare a distogliere lo sguardo dal bubbone...che poi sia la fidanzata dell'amante storico della moglie,potrebbe anche essere solo un dettaglio...


----------



## void (8 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ma dopo un po' che si parlava mi sono chiesto il perché fossi lì . Ho acquistato un libro e me ne sono andato . Mi sono sentito stupido .


Non sei stupido, solo umano. E come tale ti scontri con più  grande limite dei rapporti umani, l'inconoscibilità dell'altro. Cerchi, pretendi, risposte ovunque, anche dove non puoi trovarle...
Non credo che tu abbia tentazioni  (anche comprensibili) di vendetta, lo avresti già fatto, e da quello che scrivi non sembri proprio il tipo. Purtroppo l'unica persona che ti può  dare le risposte che cerchi è tua moglie. A te rimarrà sempre la consapevolezza dell'impossibilità di sondare fino a fondo i suoi sentimenti di mettere completamente a nudo le motivazioni che l'hanno spinta a fare ciò che a fatto. Ti capisco quando dici che vuoi parlare con lei, gridare, piangere, buttare fuori tutto, per poter troncare, anche se questo ti potrebbe portare nella direzione opposta.


----------



## Luciano632 (8 Novembre 2016)

*Il ritornare con lei*

Lo escludo , tradito più volte con lo stesso . Probabilmente è lui quello che lei vuole o vorrebbe veramente . Su questo cosa vuoi che si possa costruire . Meglio confrontarci e poi lasciarci definitivamente . Buttiamoci nel lavoro che è meglio poi se arriverà qualcuna ...vedremo.


----------



## Luciano632 (8 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,guarda,a volte anche un incontro casuale e una nuova amicizia,può aiutare a distogliere lo sguardo dal bubbone...che poi sia la fidanzata dell'amante storico della moglie,potrebbe anche essere solo un dettaglio...


Certo è un dettaglio ma lei è la sua fidanzata . Come potrei essere me stesso sapendolo e lei esserne all oscuro.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Lo escludo , tradito più volte con lo stesso . Probabilmente è lui quello che lei vuole o vorrebbe veramente . Su questo cosa vuoi che si possa costruire . Meglio confrontarci e poi lasciarci definitivamente . Buttiamoci nel lavoro che è meglio poi se arriverà qualcuna ...vedremo.


Ragiona un attimo però.
Anche tu vorresti Sienna Miller (o chi per lei) lui può essere per lei un uomo molto attraente, ma non essere quello con cui vivere. E non c'entra che lui non sia disponibile.


----------



## Luciano632 (8 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragiona un attimo però.
> Anche tu vorresti Sienna Miller (o chi per lei) lui può essere per lei un uomo molto attraente, ma non essere quello con cui vivere. E non c'entra che lui non sia disponibile.


Stai scherzando spero ! Se l e scopato più volte !


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Stai scherzando spero ! Se l e scopato più volte !


Ho detto che le fa schifo?
Questo non significa sminuire il tradimento ma comprendere che non nega la tua importanza per lei.
Non dubito che lei ne perda per te.


----------



## trilobita (8 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che le fa schifo?
> Questo non significa sminuire il tradimento ma comprendere che non nega la tua importanza per lei.
> Non dubito che lei ne perda per te.


Ma,Brunetta,mettiti nei suoi panni.Se tuo marito ti confessasse che ogni volta che vede la sua ex,ci scopa e non ci vede niente di male,tu ci faresti un progetto di vita e un figlio?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma,Brunetta,mettiti nei suoi panni.Se tuo marito ti confessasse che ogni volta che vede la sua ex,ci scopa e non ci vede niente di male,tu ci faresti un progetto di vita e un figlio?


Il mio ex marito si è fatto tutto quello che si muoveva e fosse consenziente. 
Parlo da chi conosce il tradimento. Capire che il traditore ha agito per ragioni sue e che in un modo strano, sbagliato, incoerente, insufficiente però ci ha voluto bene è una cosa importante.


----------



## trilobita (9 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito si è fatto tutto quello che si muoveva e fosse consenziente.
> Parlo da chi conosce il tradimento. Capire che il traditore ha agito per ragioni sue e che in un modo strano, sbagliato, incoerente, insufficiente però ci ha voluto bene è una cosa importante.


Si,peró ora é il tuo ex marito


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,peró ora é il tuo ex marito


Certo. Non era tollerabile.


----------



## ipazia (9 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Lo escludo , tradito più volte con lo stesso . *Probabilmente è lui quello che lei vuole o vorrebbe veramente* . Su questo cosa vuoi che si possa costruire . Meglio confrontarci e poi lasciarci definitivamente . Buttiamoci nel lavoro che è meglio poi se arriverà qualcuna ...vedremo.


...guarda che in questo modo stai assumendo su di te, aprendo il confronto fra te e lui, i casini che ha in testa tua moglie. Sono suoi quei casini. 

E nessuno se non lei può risolverli. 

Cercare di fartene carico tu, mettendoti fra l'altro nella posizione del rifiutato del non voluto. 

E' una trappola. Che deriva anche dalla botta che hai preso. 
Ferma su questo tipo di valutazioni. E ascolta invece cosa senti dentro di te....

...la via del piangere e dell'urlare viene da te, solo da te, è roba solo tua e quindi ti ci puoi riconoscere...

quel genere di valutazioni, se ci guardi bene, fondamentalmente ti mettono ai tuoi occhi come il perdente, quello che ha perso (e implicitamente e credo anche inconsapevolmente tua moglie finisce per essere quella che si muove fra te e lui un trofeo di una silenziosa lotta fra maschi e te la fa perdere come essere tuo pari e sale la delusione, per la circolarità relazionale poi diventate voi trofei di lei e sale la rabbia e poi ricomincia il giro)

...se ho inteso qualcosa di te, sei un competitivo...cerca di non fagocitarti da solo...ti fai solo male da solo, di un male inutile. 

Separati emotivamente da lei...se non lo fai, neanche mettere 10.000 km fra voi ti farà sentire separato e in te. A posto. E se non sei separato dentro, non puoi separarti fuori. 
E la separazione fuori rischia di divenire solo una rappresentazione esterna di un qualcosa che dentro di te non avviene...Cerca di non spezzettarti fra dentro e fuori...


----------



## Luciano632 (9 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...guarda che in questo modo stai assumendo su di te, aprendo il confronto fra te e lui, i casini che ha in testa tua moglie. Sono suoi quei casini.
> 
> E nessuno se non lei può risolverli.
> 
> ...


Ho letto e riletto il tuo post e ti dico che hai ragione . È come sentirsi svuotato in questi ultimi giorni come se la forza che avevo sia terminata . Hai ragione su tutto devo reagire e vedere le cose nella loro dimensione esatta . Grazie


----------



## trilobita (9 Novembre 2016)

Ciao,Luciano.
Ma,ora,stai mantenendo i contatti con lei,o stai praticando una sorta di no contact?


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ho letto e riletto il tuo post e ti dico che hai ragione . *È come sentirsi svuotato *in questi ultimi giorni come se la forza che avevo sia terminata . Hai ragione su tutto devo reagire e vedere le cose nella loro dimensione esatta . Grazie


...non sei svuotato Luciano...è esattamente l'opposto. 

Sei talmente pieno e compresso da sentirti vuoto. 

E l'energia che senti calare, la forza che ti sembra terminata...è concentrata nella gestione di quella compressione. 

La compressione succhia veramente tanta energia...stanca. 

Anche il dolore stanca. Ma è una stanchezza diversa. 
Fa male. Ma libera. Dopo. 

Stai soffrendo. Ti è arrivato un treno nei denti. Non te lo aspettavi. Sei tutto rotto. 
E' una morte. La fine di un'epoca.
Distruzione e macerie. 

Hai reagito fino ad adesso, in realtà, comprimendo e gestendo le tue emozioni...

se posso...siediti lì in mezzo. E guarda. 
Adesso è il momento per soffrire.  
Fare la conta dei morti e dei feriti. 

Come scrivevi tu, urlare e piangere. 

Lasciarsi andare. Attraversare la morte. 

Serve morire per rinascere.
Qui vincere...è perdere. 
Le certezze. I punti fermi. Le sicurezze. Le immagini. 

Per poter fare quel che hai scritto...vedere le cose nella loro dimensione. (esatta mi sembra un po' troppo, per la verità...ma la tensione la condivido). 
E la dimensione di questo momento è quella del dolore. E della perdita.

Poi scoprirai di cosa.

..prego


----------



## trilobita (15 Novembre 2016)

*Novita'?*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...non sei svuotato Luciano...è esattamente l'opposto.
> 
> Sei talmente pieno e compresso da sentirti vuoto.
> 
> ...


Luciano,hai novita'?
Ti sei confrontato?


----------



## Luciano632 (17 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Luciano,hai novita'?
> Ti sei confrontato?


Era un po' che non leggevo il forum scusa. No , ci ho riflettuto l ho chiamata e le ho detto che il 22 alle 15 ho appuntamento con l avvocato se vuole esserci concorderemo altrimenti farò da solo .


----------



## trilobita (17 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Era un po' che non leggevo il forum scusa. No , ci ho riflettuto l ho chiamata e le ho detto che il 22 alle 15 ho appuntamento con l avvocato se vuole esserci concorderemo altrimenti farò da solo .


Ah,capito.
Spero tu stia meglio e che il dolore abbia iniziato a defluire...


----------



## trilobita (22 Novembre 2016)

*Novita'?*

Com'è andata oggi dall'avvocato?
C'era anche lei?


----------



## Luciano632 (24 Novembre 2016)

*Si ci siamo andati assieme*

Ci stiamo accordando . Lei però non convinta dice che è tutto troppo di fretta comunque mi segue . Martedì sera abbiamo anche cenato assieme in trattoria.


----------



## marietto (24 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ci stiamo accordando . Lei però non convinta dice che è tutto troppo di fretta comunque mi segue . Martedì sera abbiamo anche cenato assieme in trattoria.


Troppo di fretta? Cosa dovresti aspettare? Il ritorno del ganzo dalla Cina o da dove è andato (non ricordo)?


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ci stiamo accordando . Lei però non convinta dice che è tutto troppo di fretta comunque mi segue . Martedì sera abbiamo anche cenato assieme in trattoria.



In trattoria da buoni amici?????? su cosa vi dovete accordare??????


----------



## trilobita (24 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ci stiamo accordando . Lei però non convinta dice che è tutto troppo di fretta comunque mi segue . Martedì sera abbiamo anche cenato assieme in trattoria.


Luciano,ti faccio una domanda,se ti va di rispondere ok,altrimenti non importa...Te lo chiedo perché se sei andato a cena,presumo che un minimo di serenità l'avessi per andarci in trattoria.Era così irresistibile il sesso con l'ex ,da buttare nel cesso te e il vostro matrimonio?Ne avete parlato a cena?Non è una curiosità morbosa la mia,ma una domanda che non ho potuto porre alla mia ex,quindi avere una delucidazione forse mi darebbe un aiuto per elaborare...


----------



## ipazia (24 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ci stiamo accordando . Lei però non convinta dice che è tutto troppo di fretta comunque mi segue . Martedì sera abbiamo anche cenato assieme in trattoria.


...tu come stai? ....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Ci stiamo accordando . Lei però non convinta dice che è tutto troppo di fretta comunque mi segue . Martedì sera abbiamo anche cenato assieme in trattoria.


Ciao Luciano, se l'accordo è consensuale ben venga


----------



## Luciano632 (25 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Luciano,ti faccio una domanda,se ti va di rispondere ok,altrimenti non importa...Te lo chiedo perché se sei andato a cena,presumo che un minimo di serenità l'avessi per andarci in trattoria.Era così irresistibile il sesso con l'ex ,da buttare nel cesso te e il vostro matrimonio?Ne avete parlato a cena?Non è una curiosità morbosa la mia,ma una domanda che non ho potuto porre alla mia ex,quindi avere una delucidazione forse mi darebbe un aiuto per elaborare...


Le risposte che hai le credi sempre solo in parte .


----------



## Luciano632 (25 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...tu come stai? ....


Grazie mi sento sereno e abbastanza forte . Siamo andati a cena ed ero tranquillo non ero emozionato o confuso o .....boh , hai capito . Era più in difficoltà lei mi sembra come che abbia qualcosa di incompiuto dentro di se . Io sto andando avanti lei no . Vuole uscire ancora qualche volta io le ho detto ok ma non sono convinto . Voglio passare oltre e non ho il bisogno di vederla . Sono uscito con una specializzanda siamo andati nei soliti locali e mi sono unito agli amici che sono nostri amici ....forse è un modo per punirla ma è soprattutto un modo per ricominciare io .


----------



## Luciano632 (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Luciano, se l'accordo è consensuale ben venga


Si lei dice che alla fine sarò io che non vorrò andare fino in fondo


----------



## marietto (25 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Si lei dice che alla fine sarò io che non vorrò andare fino in fondo


Come mai dice così? Ritiene di essere per te così irresistibile da poter fare quello che vuole tanto la perdonerai? Oppure hai mostrato tu disponibilità a proseguire il rapporto?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Si lei dice che alla fine sarò io che non vorrò andare fino in fondo


ti conosce così bene ?


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Si lei dice che alla fine sarò io che non vorrò andare fino in fondo



Sai luciano questa risposta è triste e ti spiego il perché: dalle poche cose che hai scritto e se non hai tralasciato nulla, tutti abbiamo capito quanto tu sia risoluto nelle tue decisone, che è poi un lato del tuo carattere (non esiste il forse......). Dopo anni passati insieme può essere che lei non l'abbia capito?
Su una cosa  sono perplesso, andare ancora a cena con lei, non ne capisco il motivo.


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Le risposte che hai le credi sempre solo in parte .



E tu smetti di fare domande a cui non crederai.
Vai avanti nella tua vita.


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Grazie mi sento sereno e abbastanza forte . Siamo andati a cena ed ero tranquillo non ero emozionato o confuso o .....boh , hai capito . Era più in difficoltà lei mi sembra come che abbia qualcosa di incompiuto dentro di se . Io sto andando avanti lei no . Vuole uscire ancora qualche volta io le ho detto ok ma non sono convinto . Voglio passare oltre e non ho il bisogno di vederla . Sono uscito con una specializzanda siamo andati nei soliti locali e mi sono unito agli amici che sono nostri amici ....forse è un modo per punirla ma è soprattutto un modo per ricominciare io .


Non so se lo hai già fatto, ma il primo passo che secondo me devi fare è quello di trovarti casa. Questo confermerà, a chi ancora pensa che si possa recuperare il rapporto che è tutto finito.


----------



## Luciano632 (25 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non so se lo hai già fatto, ma il primo passo che secondo me devi fare è quello di trovarti casa. Questo confermerà, a chi ancora pensa che si possa recuperare il rapporto che è tutto finito.


Casa l ho trovata, prima ospitato da amico ora ho una casa mia. Perchè dice così? non lo so forse non vuole ammettere che posso andare avanti senza di lei. Io sono già oltre, lei è il mio passato anche se recente ma quello che è successo me lo fa vedere distante. A cena ci sono andato perchè si è fatto tardi dall' avvocato ed è venuto spontaneo andarci. C è il tradimento il dolore la delusione ma non abbiamo motivi per accapigliarci: patrimoni o mantenimento o figli, nulla , per cui volevo anche mostrarle che sono forte e mi sto risollevando : che sono un uomo.


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Casa l ho trovata, prima ospitato da amico ora ho una casa mia. Perchè dice così? non lo so forse non vuole ammettere che posso andare avanti senza di lei. Io sono già oltre, lei è il mio passato anche se recente ma quello che è successo me lo fa vedere distante. A cena ci sono andato perchè si è fatto tardi dall' avvocato ed è venuto spontaneo andarci. C è il tradimento il dolore la delusione ma non abbiamo motivi per accapigliarci: patrimoni o mantenimento o figli, nulla , *per cui volevo anche mostrarle che sono forte e mi sto risollevando : che sono un uomo.*


*
*
ok 
a parte che non devi dimostrare niente a nessuno, ma che aveva qualche "dubbio" riguardo il neretto.
Se si allora "viveva in un altro mondo", ma solo suo.


----------



## marietto (25 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> [/B]
> ok
> a parte che non devi dimostrare niente a nessuno, ma che aveva qualche "dubbio" riguardo il neretto.
> Se si allora "viveva in un altro mondo", ma solo suo.


Mah, la frase su di lui che non arriverà fino in fondo mi fa pensare che i dubbi lei ce li abbia tutt'ora, e uscirci a cena forse li alimenta più che sopirli.

Fermo restando che lui non deve dimostrare niente a nessuno,tanto meno a lei dopo quello che è successo...


----------



## Luciano632 (25 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah, la frase su di lui che non arriverà fino in fondo mi fa pensare che i dubbi lei ce li abbia tutt'ora, e uscirci a cena forse li alimenta più che sopirli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non ho voluto "dimostrare" bensì " mostrare"... e anche portarla a cena....è un po' giocare per me....lei pensi a ciò che crede....


----------



## trilobita (25 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non ho voluto "dimostrare" bensì " mostrare"... e anche portarla a cena....è un po' giocare per me....lei pensi a ciò che crede....


Ma la situazione è arrivata anche alla parentela e conoscenti,amici,o lo sapete solo voi?


----------



## Luciano632 (25 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma la situazione è arrivata anche alla parentela e conoscenti,amici,o lo sapete solo voi?



Non intendevo mostrare lei in giro.....ma intendevo mostrare a lei....le famiglia  lo sanno, io ai miei amici più intimi l ho detto....non vivo più con lei per cui qualcosa doveva essere successo....degli altri me ne frego.....a lavorare ho detto che mi sto separando e che sono libero....visto che sono uscito con una specializzanda ed evitare pruderie verso di lei...


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> Non intendevo mostrare lei in giro.....ma intendevo mostrare a lei....le famiglia  lo sanno, io ai miei amici più intimi l ho detto....non vivo più con lei per cui qualcosa doveva essere successo....degli altri me ne frego.....a lavorare ho detto che mi sto separando e che sono libero....visto che sono uscito con una specializzanda ed evitare pruderie verso di lei...


Bene così bisogna cominciare a "guardarsi" in giro e divertirsi.
Vai alla cena organizzata da questi "pazzi" del forum?????


----------



## Luciano632 (25 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Bene così bisogna cominciare a "guardarsi" in giro e divertirsi.
> Vai alla cena organizzata da questi "pazzi" del forum?????



No, non mi sento ancora così in sintonia...magari se ne verrà organizzata un' altra tra qualche mese!


----------



## trilobita (10 Dicembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> No, non mi sento ancora così in sintonia...magari se ne verrà organizzata un' altra tra qualche mese!


Ciao Luciano,come procede?


----------



## Luciano632 (12 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao Luciano,come procede?


bene grazie, si procede con la consensuale.

è però dura fare i conti con un certo passato. forse andrò in terapia ho bisogno di un aiuto .


----------



## trilobita (12 Dicembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> bene grazie, si procede con la consensuale.
> 
> è però dura fare i conti con un certo passato. forse andrò in terapia ho bisogno di un aiuto .


Lei sempre convinta che  cambierai idea?


----------

